# Explosive Potential



## RetPara (Jan 22, 2018)

I am working with a local to prevent a gravel pit being created near a friends house.  There are a *lot* more negative implications than their home..  

Part of the issue is there is a 36 inch/925 PSI natural gas line running across the property with 125 foot set back.  All things being uneven I would not trust the people that would be running the pit to comply with any kind of stand off from the line.   Right now enforcement of this would be weak at best.

Now from what I have been able to find to this point is limited.  What I have been able to find through news reports is that other 36 inch line ruptures has a complete destruction radius of 1200 feet.  By complete destruction I mean the heat/fire blast wave which would incinerate everything.  What I have not been able to determine is a more accurate blast radius at what pressure would emanate.  Since this is a low hilly area with homes and sub divisions amid agriculture....  this is problematic.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 22, 2018)

@RetPara 

Without knowing anymore than what you wrote, my first call would be to the DNR.  I am often amazed that they seem to have more power than the local authorities.


----------



## RetPara (Jan 22, 2018)

DNR is not a player in this.... yet.  (You in Michigan?)  This is very much a local political fight that is now working in the county courts.  The local township planning commission and board are in the pockets of the business that wants to build it


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 22, 2018)

RetPara said:


> You in Michigan?



Minnesota.

But I've seen the DNR exercise more land rights authority in areas they did not belong than I can count.


----------



## digrar (Jan 23, 2018)

I've done blasting next to high pressure gas, high voltage electricity, priceless indiginous rock art, housing estates, it's all easy enough to control with the right engineering design, controls and correct blasting methodology. 
 It all could have gone pear shaped too, if the care was not taken. If you don't have trust in the operation, you've got pretty valid cause for concern.


----------



## CQB (Jan 23, 2018)

I concur, even with my rudimentary knowledge of explosives.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 23, 2018)

The International Society of Explosive Engineers ISEE has an HQ in Cleveland. They might be able to hook you up with an EE in your area/region who could come out and eyeball the site. If you're fighting this, get the numbers/figures and an expert's calculations/opinion to back you up.


----------



## Devildoc (Jan 23, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Minnesota.
> 
> But I've seen the DNR exercise more land rights authority in areas they did not belong than I can count.



My dad's family is in northern Wisconsin from Rhinelander north to the UP and northwest to Duluth.  Anywho, my cousin is a hydrogeologist, now works for a private entity, worked for the state for a number of years.  She had the authority to pretty much cancel any kind of development at any time if she thought any ground water would be affected.  She was proud of having that authority.


----------



## RetPara (Jan 23, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> The International Society of Explosive Engineers ISEE has an HQ in Cleveland. They might be able to hook you up with an EE in your area/region who could come out and eyeball the site. If you're fighting this, get the numbers/figures and an expert's calculations/opinion to back you up.


 Thanks Brother!!!


----------



## RetPara (Jan 23, 2018)

The ground water angle is one we're working also.  There are these things called eskers that are a water channel flowing through an ice age gouge that is filled with gravel.  It also acts as a natural water filtration system.  They are considered an endangered habitat in Michigan.  They are NOT supposed to be screwed with.   One of the folks I am working with is in contact with the leading authority in Michigan on them.  So that may be enough to kill it there.  I just forwarded her a map with the geo coordinates of the proposed site last night.  

I have a contact information at Michigan Tech now for ISEE!


----------

